# Last time, as you Recall.....



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

_A Little fun based on the Second Episode..The Jupiter Two inside the Alien Ship.._


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Is this something you set up? Looks cool.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fluke said:


> Is this something you set up? Looks cool.


 
Hey Troy!

It's my Moebius Jupiter Two..I was just having some fun with it to look like first season shots!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I like that, I made some pics of mine on the launch pad in B&W with a diffuse glow filter, Looks real close to the pilot scene, except for the background.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

That looks OUTSTANDING kenlee ! The interior lighting is perfect, what did you use to get such a good lighting effect inside your Jupiter 2 ?
Bert


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

bert model maker said:


> That looks OUTSTANDING kenlee ! The interior lighting is perfect, what did you use to get such a good lighting effect inside your Jupiter 2 ?
> Bert


I used 6 white leds in a circle over the astrogator, 2 over the flight console and 1 dead center above the astrogator, all powered by 2 AA batteries. I have accidentally left these on for over 24 hours and there was hardly any noticeable drain on the batteries. There are also leds under each freezing tube, the elevator and in each landing gear well to light up the landing gear when I display it sitting on the gear. There some pics in the photo album here that show off the interior, wiring and lighting.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

VERY NICE, OUTSTANDING !!!!!! Those ceiling beams really add to the look of the interior There looks to be a lot of room to route wires for the lights, did you wire individule LEDs or are they a prewired set of lights ? Your Jupiter 2 is very impressive to say the least, :thumbsup: Great custom work and it shows, even in the areas you wouldn't see. I like your hatch also.
Bert
Model maker


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

bert model maker said:


> VERY NICE, OUTSTANDING !!!!!! Those ceiling beams really add to the look of the interior There looks to be a lot of room to route wires for the lights, did you wire individule LEDs or are they a prewired set of lights ? Your Jupiter 2 is very impressive to say the least, :thumbsup: Great custom work and it shows, even in the areas you wouldn't see. I like your hatch also.
> Bert
> Model maker


The lighting is individual leds, mostly from christmas light sets with the exception of 3 square leds, 2 over the control console and 1 centered over the astrogator.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

The lighting looks great, nice and even.


----------

